# Ehpro Kayfun V4 at Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (21/1/15)

Ehpro 1:1 clone – Each Kayfun V4 comes with 3 tank options: one glass tank, one poly tank and one steel tank. The Kayfun V4 is equipped with liquid flow control built into each atomizer. This makes it possible to access the deck without having to drain the tank, and also gives users the option to shut off liquid transfer to the deck to prevent leaks when not in use. The air flow on the V4 has also been improved to provide enhanced vapor production. Each Kayfun V4 deck has 4 coil screws for dual coil builds or can be used as an additional attachment for single coil builds.

Key features:

The Kayfun V4 comes in a box, sealed by the manufacturer.

Liquid Control
Filling through the topcap
Airflow Control
Adjustable 510 connector
Exchangeable connectors
Any time access to the coil
Exchangeable tanks (glass, polycarbonate, steel)
1 x Kayfun V4 by Ehpro comes with installed full steel tank
1 x glass-tank-sleeve
1 x polycarbonate tank
1 x manual


Available here:
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/rbas-rdas-atomisers/products/kayfun-v4-clone-by-ehpro

Reactions: Like 2


----------

